# Luva Bella Meet&Greet



## Julie

Ok, who all is interest in meeting for lunch at Luva Bella's?

Which date is best for you all, March 30th, 31th or April 1st?

Mike and I are in and anyday that would work for you guys will work for us.


----------



## shoebiedoo

I'm in for either day too


----------



## Rocky

I am in for either day. Just let me know. My Bride will be with me.


----------



## ffemt128

Probably the 31st would be best for us. Avoids having to take a vacation day.


----------



## almargita

What ever day that we can pick up some juice buckets and have the resturant be open for some lunch will fine with me. Meals were always pretty good there. If we have a big turnout might have to bring a couple cases of our best for the swap so there is enough to go around & to sample what others have created. As it gets closer, we can finalize the details & head count.......

Al


----------



## Wade E

So whos picking me up and dropping me off?


----------



## Redtrk

I'll check with Vicki and see if we can work this into our schedule.


----------



## harleydmn

I am going to check with my wife and see if we can make it. It's a 5 hour drive, would a juice bucket be ok for that long? I never done a bucket and would love to try my first.


----------



## Julie

harleydmn said:


> I am going to check with my wife and see if we can make it. It's a 5 hour drive, would a juice bucket be ok for that long? I never done a bucket and would love to try my first.



Yes your juice bucket would be fine and it would be really great to meet you and your wife as well.


----------



## Julie

Ok, so far I'm saying Saturday the 31st. And this look like we might have a pretty good turnout.


----------



## Flem

My wife and I are both in for either day. 
Wade, I'll buy your lunch if you show up.


----------



## Rocky

Flem said:


> My wife and I are both in for either day.
> Wade, I'll buy your lunch if you show up.



Let's see, Mapquest says 465 miles. I think your money is probably safe, Mike.


----------



## Flem

I'm thinking you're probably right, Rocky.


----------



## timber

Sounds like fun!
I don't even need to consult MapQuest to realize that I probably won't make it, however.
Guess I'll just have to enjoy vicariously through all of your posts on how it went.
Do enjoy!


----------



## Runningwolf

AHHHH Dave it is not that far or expensive. Put a few bottles in the mail and send it this way. We'll party with your spirits and let you know how it was!!!


----------



## timber

Now RW,

If I were a little bit more productive in the winemaking dept. I'd be sending those bottles your way this minute. Give me a little time and I'll be obliged to do just that. I'd be more than honored that you would even dare to taste my wine.
Once I get into this a bit more I can see how sharing is more than half the fun of making a wine. What a wonderful hobby! (I'm just not very far into it yet).
I have no doubt that I will eventually make a fine wine ... just like they say though, it takes time.


----------



## Flem

I went to L'uva Bella Winery yesterday for lunch with the family.
I spoke with the owners, Frank and Ruth about the "meet and greet" we would like to do on Saturday, March 31. I told them we'd be picking up our juice buckets and having lunch. When I asked if we could trade our homemade wines with each other he asked if they were from their buckets and grapes. I said that "most" of them were. I even asked if we could sample some of our wines. To my amazement, they said "yes". I'm pretty sure there would be some kind of corkage fee---maybe not, depending on how much we spend. We'll see!!! They did ask me to give them a count of how many will be attending so they can reserve some tables for us. So it looks like it a "go". Please let me know either through this thread or PM so I can give them a count. Thanks! Mike


----------



## Julie

Thanks Mike,

So here we go, Saturday March 31st.

1. Julie & Mike


----------



## Flem

2. Mike and Barbra


----------



## Rocky

Bev and Rege (Rocky).


----------



## Runningwolf

Flem said:


> I went to L'uva Bella Winery yesterday for lunch with the family.
> I spoke with the owners, Frank and Ruth about the "meet and greet" we would like to do on Saturday, March 31. I told them we'd be picking up our juice buckets and having lunch. When I asked if we could trade our homemade wines with each other he asked if they were from their buckets and grapes. I said that "most" of them were. I even asked if we could sample some of our wines. To my amazement, they said "yes". I'm pretty sure there would be some kind of corkage fee---maybe not, depending on how much we spend. We'll see!!! They did ask me to give them a count of how many will be attending so they can reserve some tables for us. So it looks like it a "go". Please let me know either through this thread or PM so I can give them a count. Thanks! Mike




LMAO, got a call 9:30 tonight from Frank that you were dropping my name at Luva Bellas last Friday! He enjoyed your visit!


----------



## Flem

Yeah, I've been there a couple of times in the past month. It's a great place for lunch. The prices are really reasonable and the food is good.

So, are you going to be there on March 31st for the meet and greet?


----------



## Runningwolf

Definitely going to try and make it. I was surprised he was still there working so late when he called.


----------



## shoebiedoo

That is good news indeed!!! I only have the Juice I bought late last fall, but I'm not sure that's ready


----------



## Flem

shoebiedoo said:


> That is good news indeed!!! I only have the Juice I bought late last fall, but I'm not sure that's ready



Hi Shoebiedoo. So I can put you on the list to attend?


----------



## ffemt128

Put down 2 as tentative for us.....


----------



## almargita

Put me down also, Al & Helen.

Al


----------



## shoebiedoo

Flem said:


> Hi Shoebiedoo. So I can put you on the list to attend?



You bet!!!!! My spousal unit will be a last minute decision


----------



## Flem

That's great guys and gals. The list is growing. Now if we can get some of those other forum members from central and eastern Ohio and western Pa to chime in.


----------



## almargita

Thanks for organizing this get-together up Mike, they are alway nice to put a face on a posting..... As it gets closer, details can be ironed out....

Al


----------



## Flem

So far we have about 14 members and spouses planning to attend. There are others that might be coming. If you are interested, either PM me or post here. When it gets closer, I'll post a list of those who are planning to be there. I know it's plenty early, but I want to L'uva Bella updated as to about how many to expect. Thanks!


----------



## rodo

As of right now Jeannie and I are planning to attend.


----------



## Julie

Rod this is awesome!  I haven't seen you and Jeanne in ages.


----------



## Flem

rodo said:


> As of right now Jeannie and I are planning to attend.



That's great. Looking forward to seeing you.


----------



## Runningwolf

It will certainly be good to see everyone, new and old!


----------



## Runningwolf

I may have some ice wine bottles for sale if anyone is interested. The cost will be $10.00/cs. This will cover my expenses of buying them, travel, sorting and cleaning/de-labeling.


----------



## Julie

you wouldn't be able to get your hands on some regular wine bottles would you?


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> you wouldn't be able to get your hands on some regular wine bottles would you?



Are you picking them up or am I bringing them down? I'll be limited on how many I can carry in my car.


----------



## ibglowin

If only I was closer I would take them all at that price!



Runningwolf said:


> I may have some ice wine bottles for sale if anyone is interested. The cost will be $10.00/cs. This will cover my expenses of buying them, travel, sorting and cleaning/de-labeling.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Are you picking them up or am I bringing them down? I'll be limited on how many I can carry in my car.



Can you bring 4 cases? I am probably going to need more but that is later and I'll come an pick them up.


----------



## Runningwolf

Oh sure, probably six along with what ever wine I bring. The nice thing is I won't have to bring any empty pails to pick up the juice like at Walkers so I'll have space.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Oh sure, probably six along with what ever wine I bring. The nice thing is I won't have to bring any empty pails to pick up the juice like at Walkers so I'll have space.



Oh, what wines are you bringing?


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> Oh, what wines are you bringing?



I have no idea. I usually just grab a couple cases of this and that. Request?


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> I have no idea. I usually just grab a couple cases of this and that. Request?



Why yes, thank you for asking................. lol, stop your cussing I know you always take requests from me. Let me think about this and I'll pm you.


----------



## Flem

Thought I'd give everyone an update as to who is planning to attend. 
Julie and husband
Flem and wife
Rocky and wife
ffemt and wife
Almargita and wife
Shoebiedoo and wife (maybe)
Runningwolf and wife
Rodo and wife
If I've missed anyone, please let me know. There is still plenty of time to sign up. I know there are a lot more out there that are within driving distance. This is a great opportunity to meet the folks you know from the forum. 

I contacted L'uva Bella the other day to give them an estimate. They have a shower of 30 people that day but didn't have a concern for our numbers. They have a pretty large restaurant area.

Thanks!!


----------



## shoebiedoo

OK, just for the record, I don't have much ready so I won't be bringing up a couple cases of this and that. I might have 2 or 3 bottles :-(


----------



## Runningwolf

shoebiedoo said:


> OK, just for the record, I don't have much ready so I won't be bringing up a couple cases of this and that. I might have 2 or 3 bottles :-(



Hey don't worry about bringing any wine. We certainly understand you're starting out and we've been making it fir a while. But don't worry, when you leave you'll have lots more. Just ask Flem.


----------



## ffemt128

Got an email last night that the juice would be available the 24th now. I won't be able to make it the 31st unless it rains. The Red Knights Motorcycle club is having it's bike run to benefit the National Fallen Fire Fighters Assoc that day. I plan on attending the ride. As of now, not sure when I'll pick up my juice. May run up Sunday or get it the week before.


----------



## Julie

Ok wanted to bump this up incase there were any new members in the area, come join us for lunch and a great meeting.

And do we have a time set for this?


----------



## Flem

They open at 11:00 AM. I can be there any time.


----------



## Flem

Okay folks, here is the most recent list of attendees:
Julie and husband
Flem and wife
Rocky and wife
ffemt and wife (only if it rains)
Almargita and wife
Shoebiedoo and wife (maybe)
Runningwolf and wife
Rodo and wife
Hokapsig 
There's also a good chance that DJRockinsteve and Redtrk will be in attendance with their wives (please confirm with me, thanks).
I know that there a lot of winemakers in the Western PA and Central and eastern Ohio. This is a great opportunity to get together for a very informal lunch and wine sharing/tasting. Please PM me or post up here if you're interested.
Let's try to get there around 11:30 am. That should give us plenty of time to meet everybody, have lunch, share our wines and pick up our buckets of juice. I'm pretty sure that you can purchase buckets that day even if you haven't pre-ordered.
See you Saturday!!

Thanks,
Mike (Flem)


----------



## Runningwolf

I'll be there, my wife will not be.


----------



## Runningwolf

Folks if anyone going to Luva Bellas needs Ice Wine bottles let me know. The price is $10 a case. The are cleaned and label free.


----------



## pjd

*wine bottles*

Dan, Do you have any standard wine bottles for sale? How many do you have and how much? I would be able to pick up in Edinboro.
Thanks!


----------



## djrockinsteve

Actually we are not able to make it now. I have an event in the evening but need to be there much earlier.


----------



## Runningwolf

pjd said:


> Dan, Do you have any standard wine bottles for sale? How many do you have and how much? I would be able to pick up in Edinboro.
> Thanks!


 
PJD, how many are you looking for? I may have close to 20 cases and most are seperated by color. They are rinsed out but not cleaned and labels are still attached. The cost is the same I pay, $2.00/case.


----------



## Deezil

Runningwolf said:


> Folks if anyone going to Luva Bellas needs Ice Wine bottles let me know. The price is $10 a case. The are cleaned and label free.



Lmao, do you ship!?!?!


----------



## Julie

pjd said:


> Dan, Do you have any standard wine bottles for sale? How many do you have and how much? I would be able to pick up in Edinboro.
> Thanks!


 


Deezil said:


> Lmao, do you ship!?!?!


 

No, you have to come to a meet & greet and bring us a pile of wine,


----------



## Deezil

Oh come on, i only need like 10-11 cases 

A few bottles of flavors that have yet to be determined, are gonna mysteriously appear at Dan's doorstep one of these days, but you'll have to ask him to share.. Unfortunately i cant make the trip with them though


----------



## Julie

Deezil said:


> Oh come on, i only need like 10-11 cases
> 
> A few bottles of flavors that have yet to be determined, are gonna mysteriously appear at Dan's doorstep one of these days, but you'll have to ask him to share.. Unfortunately i cant make the trip with them though


 

One of these days you just might see me out there, I have relatives in Bothell, how far are you from there?


----------



## Deezil

About an hour, depending on traffic.. Bothell is north of downtown seattle, im south. Not too far though, really. Bothell is really close to Woodenville, the washington mecca of wineries - you'd enjoy yourself out there


----------



## Hokapsig

Being that I had an awesome time meeting new board members and sampling some great wines (Rodo, your wine is being opened tonight - wish me luck), my question is... Can we do this more often (monthly?). I learned that I STILL have much to learn about this hobby and would love to pick up tidbits of info to make better wine, and to sample/drink more wine. It's a shame that we don't have a Pittsburgh area wine makers group (hint Dan, julie, flem, steve, etc...). One Saturday a month is a great excuse to pop open a bottle or three...


----------



## ffemt128

Hokapsig said:


> Being that I had an awesome time meeting new board members and sampling some great wines (Rodo, your wine is being opened tonight - wish me luck), my question is... Can we do this more often (monthly?). I learned that I STILL have much to learn about this hobby and would love to pick up tidbits of info to make better wine, and to sample/drink more wine. It's a shame that we don't have a Pittsburgh area wine makers group (hint Dan, julie, flem, steve, etc...). One Saturday a month is a great excuse to pop open a bottle or three...


 
Actually throughout the year we do get togeter at various peoples homes for meet and greet.


----------



## Hokapsig

DOH!!!! now I have to go dust the shanty and make it presentable....


----------



## Runningwolf

I am looking at a date around Memorial Day at my house for a wine party.


----------



## Deezil

Runningwolf said:


> I am looking at a date around Memorial Day at my house for a wine party.



Good to know


----------

